# Magic Survivor



## X-Factor

Well, nowadays almost every forum has one of these, so I think this will be a good idea to increase traffic in the forum. I'm sure you guys know how these things work, so without further ado, your 2006-2007 Orlando Magic team roster. (As Provided by NBA.com)

5 Trevor Ariza
5 Carlos Arroyo 
5 Stacey Augmon
5 James Augustine 
5 Tony Battie 
5 Keith Bogans 
5 Travis Diener 
5 Keyon Dooling 
5 Pat Garrity 
5 Grant Hill 
5 Dwight Howard
5 Mario Kasun 
5 Darko Milicic
5 Jameer Nelson 
5 Bo Outlaw
5 J.J. Redick 
5 Hedo Turkoglu


----------



## X-Factor

5 Trevor Ariza
5 Carlos Arroyo
5 Stacey Augmon
5 James Augustine
5 Tony Battie
5 Keith Bogans
5 Travis Diener
5 Keyon Dooling
5 Pat Garrity
*4 Grant Hill (-)
6 Dwight Howard (+)*
5 Mario Kasun
5 Darko Milicic
5 Jameer Nelson
5 Bo Outlaw
5 J.J. Redick
5 Hedo Turkoglu


----------



## Duck

ive got no idea how this works. could you please explain it to the rest of us?


----------



## magicfan187

Add a point to one person/subtract from one person. Each person starts with 5 points. When they get to 0 they are eliminated.

Everyone must wait one day before voting again.

(got the above from the bobcat forum)


5 Trevor Ariza
5 Carlos Arroyo
5 Stacey Augmon
5 James Augustine
5 Tony Battie
5 Keith Bogans
5 Travis Diener
5 Keyon Dooling
5 Pat Garrity
4 Grant Hill 
7 Dwight Howard (+1)
4 Mario Kasun (-1) btw, does he still play for us?
5 Darko Milicic
5 Jameer Nelson
5 Bo Outlaw
5 J.J. Redick
5 Hedo Turkoglu


----------



## X-Factor

magicfan187 said:


> Add a point to one person/subtract from one person. Each person starts with 5 points. When they get to 0 they are eliminated.
> *
> Everyone must wait one day before voting again.*
> 
> (got the above from the bobcat forum)
> 
> 
> 4 Mario Kasun (-1) btw, does he still play for us?


No idea, but he was listed on the our roster on NBA.com. 
As for the bolded rule, we're going to change that a little. You can post a change more then once as day, as long as you don't make back to back changes.

5 Trevor Ariza
5 Carlos Arroyo
5 Stacey Augmon
5 James Augustine
5 Tony Battie
5 Keith Bogans
5 Travis Diener
4 Keyon Dooling (-)
5 Pat Garrity
4 Grant Hill
7 Dwight Howard
4 Mario Kasun 
5 Darko Milicic
6 Jameer Nelson (+)
5 Bo Outlaw
5 J.J. Redick
5 Hedo Turkoglu


----------



## magicfan187

5 Trevor Ariza
5 Carlos Arroyo
5 Stacey Augmon
4 James Augustine (-)
6 Tony Battie (+)
5 Keith Bogans
5 Travis Diener
4 Keyon Dooling 
5 Pat Garrity
4 Grant Hill
7 Dwight Howard
4 Mario Kasun 
5 Darko Milicic
6 Jameer Nelson 
5 Bo Outlaw
5 J.J. Redick
5 Hedo Turkoglu


----------



## Hairy Midget

5 Trevor Ariza
5 Carlos Arroyo
5 Stacey Augmon
4 James Augustine 
6 Tony Battie 
5 Keith Bogans
5 Travis Diener
4 Keyon Dooling 
4 Pat Garrity (-)
4 Grant Hill
7 Dwight Howard
4 Mario Kasun 
5 Darko Milicic
7 Jameer Nelson (+)
5 Bo Outlaw
5 J.J. Redick
5 Hedo Turkoglu


----------



## donkihot

5 Trevor Ariza
5 Carlos Arroyo
5 Stacey Augmon
4 James Augustine 
6 Tony Battie 
5 Keith Bogans
5 Travis Diener
3 Keyon Dooling (-)
4 Pat Garrity
4 Grant Hill
7 Dwight Howard

6 Darko Milicic (+)
7 Jameer Nelson
5 Bo Outlaw
5 J.J. Redick
5 Hedo Turkoglu

kasun is in barcelona so i deleted him


----------



## magicfan187

5 Trevor Ariza
5 Carlos Arroyo
5 Stacey Augmon
4 James Augustine 
6 Tony Battie 
5 Keith Bogans
5 Travis Diener
3 Keyon Dooling 
3 Pat Garrity (-)
4 Grant Hill
7 Dwight Howard
6 Darko Milicic 
7 Jameer Nelson
5 Bo Outlaw
5 J.J. Redick
6 Hedo Turkoglu (+)


----------



## AirJordan™

5 Trevor Ariza
5 Carlos Arroyo
5 Stacey Augmon
4 James Augustine 
6 Tony Battie 
5 Keith Bogans
5 Travis Diener
*2 Keyon Dooling (-)*
3 Pat Garrity
4 Grant Hill
*8 Dwight Howard (+)*
6 Darko Milicic 
7 Jameer Nelson
5 Bo Outlaw
5 J.J. Redick
6 Hedo Turkoglu


----------



## WhoRocks

Can't have Stacey Augmon still on 5, and Darko's part of our triple threat for the future so...

5 Trevor Ariza
5 Carlos Arroyo
*4 Stacey Augmon (-1)*
4 James Augustine 
6 Tony Battie 
5 Keith Bogans
5 Travis Diener
2 Keyon Dooling
3 Pat Garrity
4 Grant Hill
8 Dwight Howard
*7 Darko Milicic (+1)*
7 Jameer Nelson
5 Bo Outlaw
5 J.J. Redick
6 Hedo Turkoglu[/QUOTE]


----------



## X-Factor

5 Trevor Ariza
6 Carlos Arroyo (+)
4 Stacey Augmon
4 James Augustine
6 Tony Battie
5 Keith Bogans
5 Travis Diener
2 Keyon Dooling
3 Pat Garrity
3 Grant Hill (-)
8 Dwight Howard
7 Darko Milicic
7 Jameer Nelson
5 Bo Outlaw
5 J.J. Redick
6 Hedo Turkoglu


----------



## JNice

5 Trevor Ariza
6 Carlos Arroyo 
4 Stacey Augmon
4 James Augustine
6 Tony Battie
5 Keith Bogans
5 Travis Diener
2 Keyon Dooling
2 Pat Garrity (-)
3 Grant Hill 
9 Dwight Howard (+)
7 Darko Milicic
7 Jameer Nelson
5 Bo Outlaw
5 J.J. Redick
6 Hedo Turkoglu

Pat gotta go.


----------



## X-Factor

5 Trevor Ariza
6 Carlos Arroyo
4 Stacey Augmon 
4 James Augustine
6 Tony Battie
5 Keith Bogans
5 Travis Diener
2 Keyon Dooling
2 Pat Garrity
2 Grant Hill (-)
9 Dwight Howard
7 Darko Milicic
8 Jameer Nelson (+)
5 Bo Outlaw
5 J.J. Redick
6 Hedo Turkoglu


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

5 Trevor Ariza
6 Carlos Arroyo
4 Stacey Augmon 
4 James Augustine
6 Tony Battie
5 Keith Bogans
5 Travis Diener
2 Keyon Dooling
2 Pat Garrity
1 Grant Hill (-)
9 Dwight Howard
7 Darko Milicic
8 Jameer Nelson 
5 Bo Outlaw
6 J.J. Redick (+) <- from Duke so i got to vote for him
6 Hedo Turkoglu


----------



## Hairy Midget

ClippersRuleLA said:


> 5 Trevor Ariza
> 6 Carlos Arroyo
> 4 Stacey Augmon
> 4 James Augustine
> 6 Tony Battie
> 5 Keith Bogans
> 5 Travis Diener
> 2 Keyon Dooling
> 2 Pat Garrity
> 1 Grant Hill (-)
> 9 Dwight Howard
> 7 Darko Milicic
> 8 Jameer Nelson
> 5 Bo Outlaw
> 6 J.J. Redick (+) <- from Duke so i got to vote for him
> 6 Hedo Turkoglu


Grant Hill is also from Duke.


----------



## goodseats

6 Trevor Ariza(+)
6 Carlos Arroyo
4 Stacey Augmon
4 James Augustine
6 Tony Battie
5 Keith Bogans
5 Travis Diener
2 Keyon Dooling
1 Pat Garrity(-)
1 Grant Hill 
9 Dwight Howard
7 Darko Milicic
8 Jameer Nelson
5 Bo Outlaw
6 J.J. Redick 
6 Hedo Turkoglu


----------



## deanwoof

6 Trevor Ariza
6 Carlos Arroyo
4 Stacey Augmon
4 James Augustine
6 Tony Battie
5 Keith Bogans
5 Travis Diener
1 Keyon Dooling -----------
1 Pat Garrity
1 Grant Hill
9 Dwight Howard
7 Darko Milicic
8 Jameer Nelson
5 Bo Outlaw
6 J.J. Redick
7 Hedo Turkoglu ++++++++


----------



## billfindlay10

6 Trevor Ariza
6 Carlos Arroyo
4 Stacey Augmon
4 James Augustine
6 Tony Battie
5 Keith Bogans
5 Travis Diener
*0 Keyon Dooling (-) OUT!*
1 Pat Garrity
1 Grant Hill
9 Dwight Howard
7 Darko Milicic
8 Jameer Nelson
5 Bo Outlaw
*7 J.J. Redick(+)*
7 Hedo Turkoglu


----------



## magicfan187

Hairy Midget said:


> Grant Hill is also from Duke.


lol yeah that one made me laugh. i cant believe dooling beat out a few people there! i didnt think he was too horrible. o well


6 Trevor Ariza
6 Carlos Arroyo
4 Stacey Augmon
4 James Augustine
6 Tony Battie
5 Keith Bogans
4 Travis Diener*(-)* 
1 Pat Garrity
1 Grant Hill
10 Dwight Howard*(+)* 
7 Darko Milicic
8 Jameer Nelson
5 Bo Outlaw
7 J.J. Redick
7 Hedo Turkoglu

*VOTED OUT*
1st-Keyon Dooling


----------



## X-Factor

6 Trevor Ariza
6 Carlos Arroyo
4 Stacey Augmon
4 James Augustine
6 Tony Battie
5 Keith Bogans
4 Travis Diener
*0 Pat Garrity (-)*  Thanks for playing Patrick. :biggrin: 
1 Grant Hill
10 Dwight Howard
7 Darko Milicic (+)
8 Jameer Nelson
5 Bo Outlaw
7 J.J. Redick
7 Hedo Turkoglu

*Place Finished:*
16th-Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity


----------



## Duck

6 Trevor Ariza
6 Carlos Arroyo
3 Stacey Augmon (-)
4 James Augustine
6 Tony Battie
5 Keith Bogans
4 Travis Diener
2 Grant Hill (+)
10 Dwight Howard
7 Darko Milicic
8 Jameer Nelson
5 Bo Outlaw
7 J.J. Redick
7 Hedo Turkoglu

*Place Finished:*
16th-Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity


----------



## qross1fan

7 Trevor Ariza (+)
6 Carlos Arroyo
3 Stacey Augmon 
3 James Augustine (-)
6 Tony Battie
5 Keith Bogans
4 Travis Diener
2 Grant Hill 
10 Dwight Howard
7 Darko Milicic
8 Jameer Nelson
5 Bo Outlaw
7 J.J. Redick
7 Hedo Turkoglu
*
Place Finished:*
16th-Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity


----------



## Enigma

7 Trevor Ariza 
6 Carlos Arroyo
*2 Stacey Augmon (-)*
3 James Augustine 
6 Tony Battie
5 Keith Bogans
4 Travis Diener
2 Grant Hill 
10 Dwight Howard
7 Darko Milicic
*9 Jameer Nelson (+)*
5 Bo Outlaw
7 J.J. Redick
7 Hedo Turkoglu

Place Finished:
16th-Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity


----------



## X-Factor

7 Trevor Ariza
6 Carlos Arroyo
1 Stacey Augmon (-)
3 James Augustine
6 Tony Battie
5 Keith Bogans
4 Travis Diener
2 Grant Hill
10 Dwight Howard
8 Darko Milicic (+)
9 Jameer Nelson
5 Bo Outlaw
7 J.J. Redick
7 Hedo Turkoglu

Place Finished:
16th-Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity


----------



## magicfan187

7 Trevor Ariza
6 Carlos Arroyo
1 Stacey Augmon
*2 James Augustine (-)*
6 Tony Battie
5 Keith Bogans
4 Travis Diener
2 Grant Hill
10 Dwight Howard
8 Darko Milicic 
9 Jameer Nelson
*6 Bo Outlaw (+)*
7 J.J. Redick
7 Hedo Turkoglu

*Place Finished:*
16th-Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity


----------



## X-Factor

7 Trevor Ariza
6 Carlos Arroyo
*0 Stacey Augmon (-)* As Stacey finds a more manly name, he makes his exit.
2 James Augustine 
6 Tony Battie
5 Keith Bogans
4 Travis Diener
2 Grant Hill
10 Dwight Howard
9 Darko Milicic (+)
9 Jameer Nelson
6 Bo Outlaw
7 J.J. Redick
7 Hedo Turkoglu

Place Finished:
16th-Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon


----------



## Despot_Stefan

7 Trevor Ariza
6 Carlos Arroyo
2 James Augustine
6 Tony Battie
5 Keith Bogans
4 Travis Diener
*1 Grant Hill (-)*
10 Dwight Howard
*10 Darko Milicic (+)*
9 Jameer Nelson
6 Bo Outlaw
7 J.J. Redick
7 Hedo Turkoglu

Place Finished:
16th-Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon


----------



## WhoRocks

7 Trevor Ariza
6 Carlos Arroyo
*1 James Augustine (-)*
6 Tony Battie
*6 Keith Bogans (+)*
4 Travis Diener
1 Grant Hill
10 Dwight Howard
10 Darko Milicic 
9 Jameer Nelson
6 Bo Outlaw
7 J.J. Redick
7 Hedo Turkoglu

Place Finished:
16th-Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon


----------



## Enigma

7 Trevor Ariza
6 Carlos Arroyo
*0 James Augustine (-)* Sorry, Rook.
6 Tony Battie
6 Keith Bogans 
4 Travis Diener
1 Grant Hill
10 Dwight Howard
10 Darko Milicic 
*10 Jameer Nelson (+)*
6 Bo Outlaw
7 J.J. Redick
7 Hedo Turkoglu

Place Finished:
16th-Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine


----------



## X-Factor

7 Trevor Ariza
6 Carlos Arroyo
6 Tony Battie
6 Keith Bogans
4 Travis Diener
*0 Grant Hill (-) Due to a sudden ankle injury...*
10 Dwight Howard
10 Darko Milicic
10 Jameer Nelson
6 Bo Outlaw
8 J.J. Redick (+)
7 Hedo Turkoglu

Place Finished:
16th-Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill


----------



## MickyEyez

7 Trevor Ariza
6 Carlos Arroyo
6 Tony Battie
6 Keith Bogans
3 Travis Diener (-)
10 Dwight Howard
10 Darko Milicic
10 Jameer Nelson
6 Bo Outlaw
8 J.J. Redick 
8 Hedo Turkoglu (+)

Place Finished:
16th-Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill


----------



## magicfan187

7 Trevor Ariza
6 Carlos Arroyo
6 Tony Battie
5 Keith Bogans(-)
3 Travis Diener 
10 Dwight Howard
10 Darko Milicic
11 Jameer Nelson (+)
6 Bo Outlaw
8 J.J. Redick 
8 Hedo Turkoglu 

Place Finished:
16th-Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill


----------



## goodseats

7 Trevor Ariza
6 Carlos Arroyo
6 Tony Battie
5 Keith Bogans
4 Travis Diener(+)
10 Dwight Howard
10 Darko Milicic
11 Jameer Nelson 
5 Bo Outlaw(-)
8 J.J. Redick 
8 Hedo Turkoglu 

Place Finished:
16th-Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill


----------



## X-Factor

7 Trevor Ariza
6 Carlos Arroyo
6 Tony Battie
5 Keith Bogans
4 Travis Diener
11 Dwight Howard (+)
10 Darko Milicic
11 Jameer Nelson
4 Bo Outlaw (-)
8 J.J. Redick
8 Hedo Turkoglu

Place Finished:
16th-Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill


----------



## MickyEyez

7 Trevor Ariza
6 Carlos Arroyo
6 Tony Battie
5 Keith Bogans
4 Travis Diener
11 Dwight Howard
11 Darko Milicic (+)
11 Jameer Nelson
3 Bo Outlaw (-)
8 J.J. Redick
8 Hedo Turkoglu

Place Finished:
16th-Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill


----------



## Hairy Midget

7 Trevor Ariza
6 Carlos Arroyo
6 Tony Battie
4 Keith Bogans (-)
4 Travis Diener
11 Dwight Howard
11 Darko Milicic
11 Jameer Nelson
4 Bo Outlaw (+)
8 J.J. Redick
8 Hedo Turkoglu

Place Finished:
16th-Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill


----------



## X-Factor

7 Trevor Ariza
6 Carlos Arroyo
6 Tony Battie
3 Keith Bogans (-)
4 Travis Diener
11 Dwight Howard
11 Darko Milicic
11 Jameer Nelson
4 Bo Outlaw 
9 J.J. Redick (+)
8 Hedo Turkoglu

Place Finished:
16th-Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill


----------



## JNice

7 Trevor Ariza
6 Carlos Arroyo
6 Tony Battie
3 Keith Bogans
3 Travis Diener (-)
11 Dwight Howard
11 Darko Milicic
12 Jameer Nelson (+)
4 Bo Outlaw 
9 J.J. Redick 
8 Hedo Turkoglu

Place Finished:
16th-Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill


Sorry TDien, love ya, but you belong in Europe. Meanwhile, Jameer for 2007 All-Star?


----------



## Zuca

7 Trevor Ariza
6 Carlos Arroyo
*5 Tony Battie (-)*
3 Keith Bogans
3 Travis Diener
*12 Dwight Howard (+)*
11 Darko Milicic
12 Jameer Nelson
4 Bo Outlaw
9 J.J. Redick 
8 Hedo Turkoglu

Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill


----------



## Enigma

7 Trevor Ariza
6 Carlos Arroyo
5 Tony Battie 
3 Keith Bogans
*2 Travis Diener (-)*
12 Dwight Howard 
*12 Darko Milicic (+)*
12 Jameer Nelson
4 Bo Outlaw
9 J.J. Redick 
8 Hedo Turkoglu

Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill


Are we following the only 1 vote per hour policy or the only 1 vote per 24 hours policy?


----------



## Despot_Stefan

7 Trevor Ariza
6 Carlos Arroyo
5 Tony Battie
3 Keith Bogans
2 Travis Diener
12 Dwight Howard
*13 Darko Milicic (+)*
12 Jameer Nelson
*3 Bo Outlaw (-)*
9 J.J. Redick
8 Hedo Turkoglu

Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

7 Trevor Ariza
6 Carlos Arroyo
5 Tony Battie
3 Keith Bogans
2 Travis Diener
12 Dwight Howard
*14 Darko Milicic (+)*
12 Jameer Nelson
*2 Bo Outlaw (-)*
9 J.J. Redick
8 Hedo Turkoglu

Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill


----------



## jskudera

7 Trevor Ariza
*7 Carlos Arroyo (+)*
5 Tony Battie
3 Keith Bogans
2 Travis Diener
12 Dwight Howard
14 Darko Milicic
12 Jameer Nelson
2 Bo Outlaw
*8 J.J. Redick (-)*
8 Hedo Turkoglu

Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon <- not even on the team anymore just fyi
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill


----------



## X-Factor

7 Trevor Ariza
7 Carlos Arroyo
5 Tony Battie
3 Keith Bogans
2 Travis Diener
13 Dwight Howard (+)
14 Darko Milicic
12 Jameer Nelson
1 Bo Outlaw (-)
8 J.J. Redick
8 Hedo Turkoglu

Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill


----------



## MickyEyez

7 Trevor Ariza
7 Carlos Arroyo
5 Tony Battie
3 Keith Bogans
2 Travis Diener
13 Dwight Howard 
14 Darko Milicic
13 Jameer Nelson (+)
0 Bo Outlaw (-)
8 J.J. Redick
8 Hedo Turkoglu

Place Finished:
17th- Bo Outlaw
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill


----------



## X-Factor

6 Trevor Ariza (-)
7 Carlos Arroyo
5 Tony Battie
3 Keith Bogans
2 Travis Diener
13 Dwight Howard
14 Darko Milicic
14 Jameer Nelson (+)
8 J.J. Redick
8 Hedo Turkoglu

Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw


----------



## Enigma

6 Trevor Ariza 
7 Carlos Arroyo
5 Tony Battie
3 Keith Bogans
*1 Travis Diener (-)*
*14 Dwight Howard (+)*
14 Darko Milicic
14 Jameer Nelson 
8 J.J. Redick
8 Hedo Turkoglu

Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

6 Trevor Ariza 
7 Carlos Arroyo
5 Tony Battie
3 Keith Bogans
14 Dwight Howard 
*15 Darko Milicic (+)*
14 Jameer Nelson 
8 J.J. Redick
8 Hedo Turkoglu

*0 Travis Diener (-)*

Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener


----------



## bruindre

6 Trevor Ariza 
7 Carlos Arroyo
5 Tony Battie
3 Keith Bogans
*15 Dwight Howard* (+)
15 Darko Milicic 
14 Jameer Nelson 
*7 J.J. Redick* (-)
8 Hedo Turkoglu


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener


----------



## MickyEyez

6 Trevor Ariza 
7 Carlos Arroyo
*4 Tony Battie (-)*
3 Keith Bogans
15 Dwight Howard
15 Darko Milicic 
14 Jameer Nelson 
7 J.J. Redick
*9 Hedo Turkoglu (+)*


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener


----------



## bruindre

6 Trevor Ariza 
7 Carlos Arroyo
4 Tony Battie 
3 Keith Bogans
*16 Dwight Howard* (+)
15 Darko Milicic 
14 Jameer Nelson 
*6 J.J. Redick* (-)
9 Hedo Turkoglu 


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener[/QUOTE]


----------



## X-Factor

5 Trevor Ariza (-)
7 Carlos Arroyo
4 Tony Battie
3 Keith Bogans
16 Dwight Howard 
15 Darko Milicic
14 Jameer Nelson (+)
6 J.J. Redick
9 Hedo Turkoglu


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener


----------



## Ruff Draft

5 Trevor Ariza 
7 Carlos Arroyo
4 Tony Battie
*2 Keith Bogans(-)*
16 Dwight Howard 
15 Darko Milicic
*15 Jameer Nelson (+)*
6 J.J. Redick
9 Hedo Turkoglu


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener


----------



## X-Factor

4 Trevor Ariza (-)
7 Carlos Arroyo
4 Tony Battie
2 Keith Bogans(-)
16 Dwight Howard
15 Darko Milicic
15 Jameer Nelson
6 J.J. Redick
10 Hedo Turkoglu (+)


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener


----------



## WhoRocks

4 Trevor Ariza 
7 Carlos Arroyo
4 Tony Battie
*3 Keith Bogans(+)*
16 Dwight Howard
15 Darko Milicic
15 Jameer Nelson
*5 J.J. Redick (-)*
10 Hedo Turkoglu 


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

4 Trevor Ariza 
7 Carlos Arroyo
4 Tony Battie
*2 Keith Bogans (-)*
16 Dwight Howard
*16 Darko Milicic (+)*
15 Jameer Nelson
5 J.J. Redick 
10 Hedo Turkoglu 


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener


----------



## crazyfan

*5 Trevor Ariza(+)
6 Carlos Arroyo(-)*
4 Tony Battie
2 Keith Bogans 
16 Dwight Howard
16 Darko Milicic 
15 Jameer Nelson
5 J.J. Redick 
10 Hedo Turkoglu 


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener


----------



## MickyEyez

*4 Trevor Ariza (-)*
6 Carlos Arroyo
4 Tony Battie
2 Keith Bogans
*17 Dwight Howard (+)*
16 Darko Milicic 
15 Jameer Nelson
5 J.J. Redick 
10 Hedo Turkoglu 


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener


----------



## bruindre

4 Trevor Ariza 
6 Carlos Arroyo
4 Tony Battie
2 Keith Bogans
*18 Dwight Howard* (+)
16 Darko Milicic 
15 Jameer Nelson
*4 J.J. Redick* (-)
10 Hedo Turkoglu 


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener


----------



## Despot_Stefan

4 Trevor Ariza
6 Carlos Arroyo
4 Tony Battie
*1 Keith Bogans (-)*
18 Dwight Howard
*17 Darko Milicic (+)*
15 Jameer Nelson
4 J.J. Redick
10 Hedo Turkoglu


----------



## Enigma

4 Trevor Ariza 
6 Carlos Arroyo
4 Tony Battie
*0 Keith Bogans (-)*
18 Dwight Howard 
17 Darko Milicic 
*16 Jameer Nelson (+)*
4 J.J. Redick 
10 Hedo Turkoglu 


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans


----------



## MickyEyez

4 Trevor Ariza 
6 Carlos Arroyo
*3 Tony Battie (-)
19 Dwight Howard (+)*
17 Darko Milicic
16 Jameer Nelson
4 J.J. Redick 
10 Hedo Turkoglu 


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans


----------



## magicfan187

4 Trevor Ariza 
5 Carlos Arroyo (-)
3 Tony Battie 
20 Dwight Howard (+)
17 Darko Milicic
16 Jameer Nelson
4 J.J. Redick 
10 Hedo Turkoglu 


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans


----------



## Wade2Bosh

4 Trevor Ariza 
5 Carlos Arroyo 
2 Tony Battie (-)
21 Dwight Howard (+)
17 Darko Milicic
16 Jameer Nelson
4 J.J. Redick 
10 Hedo Turkoglu 


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans


----------



## bruindre

4 Trevor Ariza 
5 Carlos Arroyo 
*1 Tony Battie * (-)
*22 Dwight Howard* (+)
17 Darko Milicic
16 Jameer Nelson
4 J.J. Redick 
10 Hedo Turkoglu 


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans


----------



## X-Factor

4 Trevor Ariza
5 Carlos Arroyo
*0 Tony Battie (-) Quick! To the Batmobile!*
22 Dwight Howard
17 Darko Milicic
17 Jameer Nelson (+)
4 J.J. Redick
10 Hedo Turkoglu


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie


----------



## crazyfan

*5 Trevor Ariza(+)*
5 Carlos Arroyo
22 Dwight Howard
*16 Darko Milicic(-)*
17 Jameer Nelson 
4 J.J. Redick
10 Hedo Turkoglu


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie


----------



## bruindre

*6 Trevor Ariza* (+)
5 Carlos Arroyo
22 Dwight Howard
16 Darko Milicic
17 Jameer Nelson 
*3 J.J. Redick* (-)
10 Hedo Turkoglu


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie


----------



## bruindre

*7 Trevor Ariza* (+)
5 Carlos Arroyo
22 Dwight Howard
16 Darko Milicic
17 Jameer Nelson 
*2 J.J. Redick* (-)
10 Hedo Turkoglu


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie[/QUOTE]


----------



## Despot_Stefan

7 Trevor Ariza
5 Carlos Arroyo
22 Dwight Howard
17 Darko Milicic (+)
17 Jameer Nelson
1 J.J. Redick (-)
10 Hedo Turkoglu


----------



## bruindre

*8 Trevor Ariza* (+)
5 Carlos Arroyo
22 Dwight Howard
17 Darko Milicic 
17 Jameer Nelson
*0 J.J. Redick* (-)
10 Hedo Turkoglu

goodbye, Mr. Redick

Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick


----------



## X-Factor

7 Trevor Ariza (-)
5 Carlos Arroyo
22 Dwight Howard
17 Darko Milicic
18 Jameer Nelson (+)
10 Hedo Turkoglu


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick


----------



## WhoRocks

7 Trevor Ariza
*4 Carlos Arroyo (-)*
*23 Dwight Howard (+)*
17 Darko Milicic
18 Jameer Nelson
10 Hedo Turkoglu


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick


----------



## X-Factor

6 Trevor Ariza (-)
4 Carlos Arroyo
23 Dwight Howard
18 Darko Milicic (+)
18 Jameer Nelson
10 Hedo Turkoglu


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick


----------



## crazyfan

*7 Trevor Ariza (+)*
4 Carlos Arroyo
23 Dwight Howard
*17 Darko Milicic(-)* 
18 Jameer Nelson
10 Hedo Turkoglu


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick


----------



## Despot_Stefan

7 Trevor Ariza
4 Carlos Arroyo
23 Dwight Howard
18 Darko Milicic(+)
18 Jameer Nelson
9 Hedo Turkoglu (-)


----------



## crazyfan

*8 Trevor Ariza(-)*
4 Carlos Arroyo
23 Dwight Howard
18 Darko Milicic
*17 Jameer Nelson(-)*
9 Hedo Turkoglu 


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick


----------



## ralaw

8 Trevor Ariza
4 Carlos Arroyo
23 Dwight Howard
18 Darko Milicic 
*18 Jameer Nelson (+)*
*8 Hedo Turkoglu (-)*


----------



## X-Factor

7 Trevor Ariza (-)
4 Carlos Arroyo
23 Dwight Howard
19 Darko Milicic (+)
18 Jameer Nelson
8 Hedo Turkoglu


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick


----------



## Wade2Bosh

7 Trevor Ariza 
3 Carlos Arroyo (-)
24 Dwight Howard (+)
19 Darko Milicic 
18 Jameer Nelson
8 Hedo Turkoglu


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick


----------



## X-Factor

6 Trevor Ariza (-)
3 Carlos Arroyo
24 Dwight Howard
19 Darko Milicic
19 Jameer Nelson (+)
8 Hedo Turkoglu


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick


----------



## Duck

5 Trevor Ariza (-)
3 Carlos Arroyo
24 Dwight Howard
19 Darko Milicic
20 Jameer Nelson (+)
8 Hedo Turkoglu


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick


----------



## Enigma

*4 Trevor Ariza (-)*
3 Carlos Arroyo
24 Dwight Howard
*20 Darko Milicic (+)*
20 Jameer Nelson 
8 Hedo Turkoglu


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick


----------



## X-Factor

3 Trevor Ariza (-)
3 Carlos Arroyo
24 Dwight Howard
20 Darko Milicic
21 Jameer Nelson (+)
8 Hedo Turkoglu


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick


----------



## Wade2Bosh

3 Trevor Ariza 
2 Carlos Arroyo (-)
25 Dwight Howard (+)
20 Darko Milicic
21 Jameer Nelson 
8 Hedo Turkoglu


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick


----------



## crazyfan

*4 Trevor Ariza(+)* 
2 Carlos Arroyo 
25 Dwight Howard 
20 Darko Milicic
*20 Jameer Nelson(-)* 
8 Hedo Turkoglu


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

4 Trevor Ariza
*1 Carlos Arroyo (-)*
25 Dwight Howard
*21 Darko Milicic (+)*
20 Jameer Nelson
8 Hedo Turkoglu


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick


----------



## X-Factor

3 Trevor Ariza (-) DIE ALREADY!!
1 Carlos Arroyo
25 Dwight Howard
21 Darko Milicic
21 Jameer Nelson (+)
8 Hedo Turkoglu


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick


----------



## donkihot

3 Trevor Ariza
- Carlos Arroyo (-)...he's gone
25 Dwight Howard
22 Darko Milicic (+)
21 Jameer Nelson
8 Hedo Turkoglu


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick
6th- Carlos Arroyo


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*2 Trevor Ariza (-)
26 Dwight Howard (+) * 
22 Darko Milicic 
21 Jameer Nelson
8 Hedo Turkoglu


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick
6th- Carlos Arroyo


----------



## WhoRocks

*1 Trevor Ariza (-)
27 Dwight Howard (+)* 
22 Darko Milicic 
21 Jameer Nelson
8 Hedo Turkoglu


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick
6th- Carlos Arroyo


----------



## bci3434

28 Dwight Howard (+) 
22 Darko Milicic 
21 Jameer Nelson
8 Hedo Turkoglu


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick
6th- Carlos Arroyo
5th- Trevor Ariza


----------



## X-Factor

28 Dwight Howard
22 Darko Milicic
22 Jameer Nelson (+)
7 Hedo Turkoglu (-)


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick
6th- Carlos Arroyo
5th- Trevor Ariza


----------



## Wade2Bosh

29 Dwight Howard (+)
22 Darko Milicic
22 Jameer Nelson 
6 Hedo Turkoglu (-)


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick
6th- Carlos Arroyo
5th- Trevor Ariza


----------



## crazyfan

*28 Dwight Howard (-)*
22 Darko Milicic
22 Jameer Nelson 
*7 Hedo Turkoglu (+)*


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick
6th- Carlos Arroyo
5th- Trevor Ariza


----------



## donkihot

28 Dwight Howard
22 Darko Milicic (+)
22 Jameer Nelson
6 Hedo Turkoglu (-)


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick
6th- Carlos Arroyo
5th- Trevor Ariza


----------



## MickyEyez

29 Dwight Howard (+)
22 Darko Milicic 
22 Jameer Nelson 
5 Hedo Turkoglu (-)


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick
6th- Carlos Arroyo
5th- Trevor Ariza


----------



## bruindre

*30 Dwight Howard* (+)
*21 Darko Milicic * (-)
22 Jameer Nelson 
5 Hedo Turkoglu 


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick
6th- Carlos Arroyo
5th- Trevor Ariza


----------



## Wade2Bosh

31 Dwight Howard (+)
21 Darko Milicic 
22 Jameer Nelson 
4 Hedo Turkoglu (-)


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick
6th- Carlos Arroyo
5th- Trevor Ariza


----------



## bruindre

*32 Dwight Howard* (+)
*20 Darko Milicic* (-)
22 Jameer Nelson 
4 Hedo Turkoglu 


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick
6th- Carlos Arroyo
5th- Trevor Ariza


----------



## X-Factor

32 Dwight Howard (-)
20 Darko Milicic (+)
22 Jameer Nelson
4 Hedo Turkoglu
(Can't let Dwight pull away!)


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick
6th- Carlos Arroyo
5th- Trevor Ariza


----------



## X-Factor

32 Dwight Howard 
22 Darko Milicic (+) [Fixed]
22 Jameer Nelson
3 Hedo Turkoglu (-)

Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick
6th- Carlos Arroyo
5th- Trevor Ariza


----------



## crazyfan

32 Dwight Howard 
*21 Darko Milicic(-)* 
22 Jameer Nelson
*4 Hedo Turkoglu(+)* 

Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick
6th- Carlos Arroyo
5th- Trevor Ariza


----------



## WhoRocks

32 Dwight Howard 
*20 Darko Milicic (-1)* 
*23 Jameer Nelson (+1)*
4 Hedo Turkoglu 

Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick
6th- Carlos Arroyo
5th- Trevor Ariza[/QUOTE]


----------



## Despot_Stefan

32 Dwight Howard
*21 Darko Milicic (+)*
23 Jameer Nelson
*3 Hedo Turkoglu (-)*

Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick
6th- Carlos Arroyo
5th- Trevor Ariza[/QUOTE]


----------



## bruindre

*33 Dwight Howard * (+)
21 Darko Milicic 
23 Jameer Nelson
*2 Hedo Turkoglu* (-)

Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick
6th- Carlos Arroyo
5th- Trevor Ariza


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

33 Dwight Howard 
*22 Darko Milicic (+)*
23 Jameer Nelson
*1 Hedo Turkoglu (-)*

Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick
6th- Carlos Arroyo
5th- Trevor Ariza


----------



## Wade2Bosh

33 Dwight Howard 
22 Darko Milicic 
*24 Jameer Nelson (+)*


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick
6th- Carlos Arroyo
5th- Trevor Ariza
*4th- Hedo Turkoglu*


----------



## MickyEyez

*34 Dwight Howard (+)
21 Darko Milicic (-)*
24 Jameer Nelson


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick
6th- Carlos Arroyo
5th- Trevor Ariza
4th- Hedo Turkoglu


----------



## X-Factor

33 Dwight Howard (-)
21 Darko Milicic
25 Jameer Nelson (+)


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick
6th- Carlos Arroyo
5th- Trevor Ariza
4th- Hedo Turkoglu


----------



## bruindre

*34 Dwight Howard* (+)
*20 Darko Milicic* (-)
25 Jameer Nelson  


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick
6th- Carlos Arroyo
5th- Trevor Ariza
4th- Hedo Turkoglu


----------



## crazyfan

*33 Dwight Howard (-)
21 Darko Milicic (+)*
25 Jameer Nelson 


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick
6th- Carlos Arroyo
5th- Trevor Ariza
4th- Hedo Turkoglu


----------



## Hairy Midget

32 Dwight Howard (-)
21 Darko Milicic
26 Jameer Nelson (+)


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick
6th- Carlos Arroyo
5th- Trevor Ariza
4th- Hedo Turkoglu


----------



## Zuca

32 Dwight Howard 
*22 Darko Milicic (+)
25 Jameer Nelson (-)*


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick
6th- Carlos Arroyo
5th- Trevor Ariza
4th- Hedo Turkoglu


----------



## Wade2Bosh

33 Dwight Howard (+)
22 Darko Milicic 
24 Jameer Nelson (-)


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick
6th- Carlos Arroyo
5th- Trevor Ariza
4th- Hedo Turkoglu


----------



## X-Factor

33 Dwight Howard
21 Darko Milicic (-)
25 Jameer Nelson (+)


----------



## X-Factor

33 Dwight Howard
20 Darko Milicic (-)
26 Jameer Nelson (+)


----------



## bruindre

*34 Dwight Howard* (+)
*19 Darko Milicic* (-)
26 Jameer Nelson


----------



## Hairy Midget

32 Dwight Howard (-)
20 Darko Milicic 
27 Jameer Nelson (+)

I want Jameer to win this. The camp he did over the summer put him at the top.

Notice the awesome ****ing avatar.


----------



## X-Factor

Hairy Midget said:


> I want Jameer to win this. The camp he did over the summer put him at the top.
> 
> Notice the awesome ****ing avatar.



It would look even better as a 150X150... oh well, I guess you're gonna just have to become a SM...


33 Dwight Howard [Fixed]
18 Darko Milicic (-) [Fixed]
28 Jameer Nelson (+)


----------



## Hairy Midget

32 Dwight Howard (-)
18 Darko Milicic
29 Jameer Nelson (+)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

32 Dwight Howard 
17 Darko Milicic (-)
30 Jameer Nelson (+)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

31 Dwight Howard (-)
17 Darko Milicic 
31 Jameer Nelson (+)


----------



## crazyfan

*32 Dwight Howard (+) 
16 Darko Milicic (-)* 
31 Jameer Nelson


----------



## master8492

33 Dwight Howard (+) 
15 Darko Milicic (-)
31 Jameer Nelson


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

33 Dwight Howard 
*16 Darko Milicic (+)
30 Jameer Nelson (-)*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

X-Factor said:


> It would look even better as a 150X150... oh well, I guess you're gonna just have to become a SM...
> QUOTE]
> 
> you mean 175 x 175 then (they made it bigger, I didn't notice until Petey mentioned it to me)


----------



## WhoRocks

*34 Dwight Howard (+) *
16 Darko Milicic
*29 Jameer Nelson (-)*


----------



## bruindre

*35 Dwight Howard * (+) 
*15 Darko Milicic* (-)
29 Jameer Nelson


----------



## MickyEyez

*36 Dwight Howard (+)
14 Darko Milicic (-)*
29 Jameer Nelson


----------



## X-Factor

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> you mean 175 x 175 then (they made it bigger, I didn't notice until Petey mentioned it to me)


Nice pass... [Begins finding picture to make bigger avatar]

36 Dwight Howard
13 Darko Milicic (-)
30 Jameer Nelson (+)


----------



## Hairy Midget

X-Factor said:


> Nice pass... [Begins finding picture to make bigger avatar]
> 
> 36 Dwight Howard
> 13 Darko Milicic (-)
> 30 Jameer Nelson (+)


That is a fantastic avatar. Can't wait til Sunday.


----------



## X-Factor

Hairy Midget said:


> That is a fantastic avatar. Can't wait til Sunday.


Thanks. Neither can I. 

Baltimore is gonna get their *** handed to them.

36 Dwight Howard
12 Darko Milicic (-)
31 Jameer Nelson (+)


----------



## crazyfan

36 Dwight Howard
11 Darko Milicic (-)
32 Jameer Nelson (+)


----------



## Pnack

37 Dwight Howard (+)
10 Darko Milicic (-)
32 Jameer Nelson


----------



## bruindre

*38 Dwight Howard* (+)
*9 Darko Milicic * (-)
32 Jameer Nelson


----------



## X-Factor

38 Dwight Howard
8 Darko Milicic (-)
33 Jameer Nelson (+)


----------



## Hairy Midget

37 Dwight Howard (-)
9 Darko Milicic (+)
33 Jameer Nelson


----------



## JNice

37 Dwight Howard 
8 Darko Milicic (-)
34 Jameer Nelson (+)

Why fight the inevitable eh?


----------



## X-Factor

37 Dwight Howard
7 Darko Milicic (-)
35 Jameer Nelson (+)


----------



## JNice

37 Dwight Howard
6 Darko Milicic (-)
36 Jameer Nelson (+)


----------



## Hairy Midget

37 Dwight Howard
5 Darko Milicic (-)
37 Jameer Nelson (+)


----------



## WhoRocks

*38 Dwight Howard (+)*
5 Darko Milicic
*36 Jameer Nelson (-)*


----------



## bruindre

*39 Dwight Howard* (+)
*4 Darko Milicic* (-)
36 Jameer Nelson


----------



## qross1fan

39 Dwight Howard 
5 Darko Milicic (+)
37 Jameer Nelson (-)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

40 Dwight Howard (+)
5 Darko Milicic 
36 Jameer Nelson (-)


----------



## X-Factor

40 Dwight Howard
4 Darko Milicic (-)
37 Jameer Nelson (+)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

40 Dwight Howard
3 Darko Milicic (-)
38 Jameer Nelson (+)


----------



## bruindre

*41 Dwight Howard * (+)
*2 Darko Milicic * (-)
38 Jameer Nelson


----------



## MickyEyez

41 Dwight Howard
*3 Darko Milicic (+)
37 Jameer Nelson (-)*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*42 Dwight Howard (+)
2 Darko Milicic (-)*
37 Jameer Nelson


----------



## X-Factor

42 Dwight Howard
1 Darko Milicic (-)
38 Jameer Nelson (+)


----------



## Hairy Midget

41 Dwight Howard (-)
2 Darko Milicic (+)
38 Jameer Nelson 

Gotta save him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

41 Dwight Howard 
3 Darko Milicic (+)
37 Jameer Nelson (-)


----------



## crazyfan

*40 Dwight Howard (-)
4 Darko Milicic (+)*
37 Jameer Nelson


----------



## Despot_Stefan

40 Dwight Howard 
5 Darko Milicic (+)
36 Jameer Nelson (-)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

40 Dwight Howard 
*6 Darko Milicic (+)
35 Jameer Nelson (-)*


----------



## bruindre

*41 Dwight Howard* (+)
*5 Darko Milicic* (-)
35 Jameer Nelson


----------



## cpawfan

41 Dwight Howard 
6 Darko Milicic (+)
34 Jameer Nelson (-)


----------



## MickyEyez

41 Dwight Howard 
*7 Darko Milicic (+)
33 Jameer Nelson (-)*


----------



## crazyfan

*40 Dwight Howard (-) 
8 Darko Milicic (+)* 
33 Jameer Nelson


Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick
6th- Carlos Arroyo
5th- Trevor Ariza
4th- Hedo Turkoglu


----------



## Despot_Stefan

40 Dwight Howard
9 Darko Milicic (+)
32 Jameer Nelson (-)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*41 Dwight Howard (+)
8 Darko Milicic (-)*
32 Jameer Nelson


----------



## lw32

*42 Dwight Howard (+)
7 Darko Milicic (-)*
32 Jameer Nelson


----------



## cpawfan

42 Dwight Howard 
8 Darko Milicic (+)
31 Jameer Nelson (-)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

42 Dwight Howard 
*9 Darko Milicic (+)
30 Jameer Nelson (-)*


----------



## Hairy Midget

41 Dwight Howard (-)
10 Darko Milicic (+)
30 Jameer Nelson


----------



## bruindre

*42 Dwight Howard * (+)
*9 Darko Milicic* (-)
30 Jameer Nelson


----------



## MickyEyez

42 Dwight Howard
*10 Darko Milicic (+)
29 Jameer Nelson (-)*


----------



## cpawfan

41 Dwight Howard (-)
9 Darko Milicic (+)
29 Jameer Nelson


----------



## Hairy Midget

40 Dwight Howard (-)
10 Darko Milicic (+)
29 Jameer Nelson


----------



## MickyEyez

39 Dwight Howard (-)
10 Darko Milicic 
30 Jameer Nelson (+)


----------



## X-Factor

38 Dwight Howard (-)
10 Darko Milicic
31 Jameer Nelson (+)

Where the hell did that miraculous Darko saving come from?


----------



## X-Factor

37 Dwight Howard (-)
10 Darko Milicic
32 Jameer Nelson (+)


----------



## Hairy Midget

36 Dwight Howard (-)
10 Darko Milicic
33 Jameer Nelson (+)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

36 Dwight Howard 
*11 Darko Milicic (+)
32 Jameer Nelson (-)*


----------



## JNice

36 Dwight Howard 
*10 Darko Milicic (-)
33 Jameer Nelson (+)*


No.


----------



## Hairy Midget

35 Dwight Howard (-)
11 Darko Milicic (+)
33 Jameer Nelson


----------



## JNice

36 Dwight Howard (+)
10 Darko Milicic (-)
33 Jameer Nelson


No.


----------



## Hairy Midget

JNice said:


> 36 Dwight Howard (+)
> 10 Darko Milicic (-)
> 33 Jameer Nelson
> 
> 
> No.


The rule is one hour. That last one doesn't count.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

36 Dwight Howard (+)
10 Darko Milicic (-)
33 Jameer Nelson


----------



## crazyfan

36 Dwight Howard 
*9 Darko Milicic (-) 
34 Jameer Nelson (+)*


----------



## lw32

*37 Dwight Howard (+)* 
*8 Darko Milicic (-)*
34 Jameer Nelson


----------



## cpawfan

36 Dwight Howard (-)
9 Darko Milicic (+)
34 Jameer Nelson


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*35 Dwight Howard (-)
10 Darko Milicic (+)*
34 Jameer Nelson


----------



## cpawfan

35 Dwight Howard 
11 Darko Milicic (+)
33 Jameer Nelson (-)


----------



## MickyEyez

34 Dwight Howard (-)
11 Darko Milicic 
34 Jameer Nelson (+)


----------



## notting_hill

34 Dwight Howard
12 Darko Milicic (+) 
33 Jameer Nelson (-)


----------



## bruindre

*35 Dwight Howard * (+)
*11 Darko Milicic* (-) 
33 Jameer Nelson 



Hairy Midget said:


> The rule is one hour. That last one doesn't count.


Actually the rule is 1 day...see page 1 (you've gotta scroll down a few posts).


----------



## Mrobison

bruindre said:


> *35 Dwight Howard *
> *12 Darko Milicic* (+)
> 33 Jameer Nelson (-)
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the rule is 1 day...see page 1 (you've gotta scroll down a few posts).


I think they changed it to you can't do two in a row (maybe you can if they are different days).


----------



## Wade2Bosh

36 Dwight Howard (+)
10 Darko Milicic (-) 
33 Jameer Nelson


----------



## Mrobison

wade2shaq said:


> 36 Dwight Howard (+)
> 10 Darko Milicic (-)
> 33 Jameer Nelson


How did Darko go from 12 to 10 in one step?


----------



## crazyfan

*35 Dwight Howard (-)
11 Darko Milicic (+)* 
33 Jameer Nelson


----------



## Mrobison

crazyfan said:


> *35 Dwight Howard
> 13 Darko Milicic (+)*
> 32 Jameer Nelson(-)


 Fixed miscount from above.


----------



## bruindre

*36 Dwight Howard* (+)
*12 Darko Milicic * (-)
32 Jameer Nelson


----------



## crazyfan

36 Dwight Howard 
*11 Darko Milicic (-)
33 Jameer Nelson (+)*


----------



## JNice

36 Dwight Howard 
*10 Darko Milicic (-)
34 Jameer Nelson (+)*


----------



## Mrobison

36 Dwight Howard 
11 Darko Milicic (+)
33 Jameer Nelson (-)


----------



## bruindre

*37 Dwight Howard * (+)
*10 Darko Milicic * (-)
33 Jameer Nelson


----------



## Wade2Bosh

38 Dwight Howard (+)
9 Darko Milicic (-)
33 Jameer Nelson


----------



## X-Factor

38 Dwight Howard
8 Darko Milicic (-)
34 Jameer Nelson (+)


----------



## Zuca

38 Dwight Howard
*9 Darko Milicic (+)
33 Jameer Nelson (-)*


----------



## Mrobison

38 Dwight Howard
*10 Darko Milicic (+)
32 Jameer Nelson (-)*


----------



## X-Factor

38 Dwight Howard
9 Darko Milicic (-)
33 Jameer Nelson (+)


----------



## JNice

38 Dwight Howard
8 Darko Milicic (-)
34 Jameer Nelson (+)


----------



## Hairy Midget

37 Dwight Howard (-)
9 Darko Milicic (+)
34 Jameer Nelson


----------



## bruindre

*38 Dwight Howard * (+)
*8 Darko Milicic * (-)
34 Jameer Nelson


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

38 Dwight Howard 
*9 Darko Milicic (+)
33 Jameer Nelson (-)*


----------



## X-Factor

38 Dwight Howard
8 Darko Milicic (-)
34 Jameer Nelson (+)


----------



## JNice

38 Dwight Howard
7 Darko Milicic (-)
35 Jameer Nelson (+)


----------



## crazyfan

38 Dwight Howard
*8 Darko Milicic (+)
34 Jameer Nelson (-)*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

38 Dwight Howard
*9 Darko Milicic (+)
33 Jameer Nelson (-)*


----------



## Hairy Midget

37 Dwight Howard (-)
10 Darko Milicic (+)
33 Jameer Nelson


----------



## bruindre

*38 Dwight Howard * (+)
*9 Darko Milicic * (-)
33 Jameer Nelson


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*39 Dwight Howard (+)
8 Darko Milicic (-)*
33 Jameer Nelson


----------



## hobojoe

39 Dwight Howard 
7 Darko Milicic (-)
34 Jameer Nelson (+)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

39 Dwight Howard 
8 Darko Milicic (+)
33 Jameer Nelson (-)


----------



## MickyEyez

*38 Dwight Howard (-)
9 Darko Milicic (+)*
33 Jameer Nelson


----------



## Hairy Midget

*37 Dwight Howard (-)
10 Darko Milicic (+)*
33 Jameer Nelson


----------



## MickyEyez

*36 Dwight Howard (-)
11 Darko Milicic (+)*
33 Jameer Nelson


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

36 Dwight Howard 
*12 Darko Milicic (+)
32 Jameer Nelson (-)*


----------



## Hairy Midget

35 Dwight Howard (-)
13 Darko Milicic (+)
32 Jameer Nelson


----------



## mini_iverson213

36 Dwight Howard (+)
13 Darko Milicic 
32 Jameer Nelson (-)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*37 Dwight Howard (+)*
13 Darko Milicic 
*31 Jameer Nelson (-)*


----------



## crazyfan

*36 Dwight Howard (-)*
13 Darko Milicic 
*32 Jameer Nelson (+)*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

36 Dwight Howard 
*14 Darko Milicic (+)
31 Jameer Nelson (-)*


----------



## Hairy Midget

35 Dwight Howard (-) 
15 Darko Milicic (+)
31 Jameer Nelson


----------



## mini_iverson213

36 Dwight Howard (+)
15 Darko Milicic 
30 Jameer Nelson (-)


----------



## MickyEyez

*37 Dwight Howard (+)*
15 Darko Milicic 
*29 Jameer Nelson (-)*


----------



## mini_iverson213

38 Dwight Howard (+)
15 Darko Milicic
28 Jameer Nelson (-)


----------



## crazyfan

*37 Dwight Howard (-)*
15 Darko Milicic
*29 Jameer Nelson (+)*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*38 Dwight Howard (+)
14 Darko Milicic (-)*
29 Jameer Nelson


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

38 Dwight Howard 
*15 Darko Milicic (+)
28 Jameer Nelson (-)*


----------



## MickyEyez

38 Dwight Howard 
*14 Darko Milicic (-)
29 Jameer Nelson (+)*


----------



## X-Factor

38 Dwight Howard
13 Darko Milicic (-)
30 Jameer Nelson (+)


----------



## crazyfan

38 Dwight Howard
*12 Darko Milicic (-)
31 Jameer Nelson (+) *


----------



## Wade2Bosh

38 Dwight Howard
*11 Darko Milicic (-)
32 Jameer Nelson (+) *


----------



## hobojoe

38 Dwight Howard
10 Darko Milicic (+)
33 Jameer Nelson (-)


----------



## mini_iverson213

39 Dwight Howard (+)
10 Darko Milicic 
32 Jameer Nelson (-)


----------



## X-Factor

39 Dwight Howard
9 Darko Milicic (-)
33 Jameer Nelson (+)


----------



## mini_iverson213

40 Dwight Howard (+)
9 Darko Milicic 
32 Jameer Nelson (-)


----------



## crazyfan

40 Dwight Howard 
*8 Darko Milicic (-) 
33 Jameer Nelson (+)*


----------



## mini_iverson213

41 Dwight Howard (+)
8 Darko Milicic 
32 Jameer Nelson (-)


----------



## JNice

41 Dwight Howard 
7 Darko Milicic (-)
33 Jameer Nelson (+)


----------



## mini_iverson213

42 Dwight Howard (+)
7 Darko Milicic 
32 Jameer Nelson (-)


----------



## pup2plywif

41 Dwight Howard (-)
7 Darko Milicic 
33 Jameer Nelson (+)


----------



## crazyfan

41 Dwight Howard 
*6 Darko Milicic (-) 
34 Jameer Nelson (+)*


----------



## master8492

41 Dwight Howard 
*7 Darko Milicic (+) 
33 Jameer Nelson (-)*


----------



## mini_iverson213

42 Dwight Howard (+)
7 Darko Milicic 
32 Jameer Nelson (-)


----------



## X-Factor

42 Dwight Howard
6 Darko Milicic (-)
33 Jameer Nelson (+)


----------



## JNice

42 Dwight Howard
5 Darko Milicic (-)
34 Jameer Nelson (+)


----------



## mini_iverson213

43 Dwight Howard (+)
5 Darko Milicic 
33 Jameer Nelson (-)


----------



## mini_iverson213

44 Dwight Howard (+)
5 Darko Milicic
32 Jameer Nelson (-)


----------



## nash250

45 Dwight Howard (+)
4 Darko Milicic (-)
32 Jameer Nelson


----------



## crazyfan

45 Dwight Howard 
*3 Darko Milicic (-)
33 Jameer Nelson (+)*


----------



## mini_iverson213

46 Dwight Howard (+)
3 Darko Milicic 
32 Jameer Nelson (-)


----------



## crazyfan

46 Dwight Howard 
*2 Darko Milicic (-) 
33 Jameer Nelson (+)*


----------



## mini_iverson213

47 Dwight Howard (+)
2 Darko Milicic 
32 Jameer Nelson (-)


----------



## MickyEyez

47 Dwight Howard 
*1 Darko Milicic (-)
33 Jameer Nelson (+)*


----------



## mini_iverson213

48 Dwight Howard (+)
1 Darko Milicic 
32 Jameer Nelson (-)


----------



## X-Factor

48 Dwight Howard
*0 Darko Milicic (-)* [The little engine that couldn't finally burns out.]
33 Jameer Nelson (+)

Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick
6th- Carlos Arroyo
5th- Trevor Ariza
4th- Hedo Turkoglu
3rd- Darko Milicic


----------



## Feed_Dwight

With 81 total points now, this kinda reminds me of voting for president.

49 Dwight Howard (+)
32 Jameer Nelson (-)

Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick
6th- Carlos Arroyo
5th- Trevor Ariza
4th- Hedo Turkoglu
3rd- Darko Milicic


----------



## Feed_Dwight

Luckily, because of our wonderful paper ballot system and my boring job, I was able to track down several counting errors. After proper adjustment, I believe this is the correct tally. Darko lives!!

49 Dwight Howard
01 Darko Milicic
30 Jameer Nelson

Place Finished:
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick
6th- Carlos Arroyo
5th- Trevor Ariza
4th- Hedo Turkoglu


----------



## JNice

49 Dwight Howard
31 Jameer Nelson

Place Finished:
17th- Darko Milicic
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick
6th- Carlos Arroyo
5th- Trevor Ariza
4th- Hedo Turkoglu

And Darko dies.


----------



## Feed_Dwight

50 Dwight Howard (+)
30 Jameer Nelson (-)

Place Finished:
17th- Darko Milicic
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick
6th- Carlos Arroyo
5th- Trevor Ariza
4th- Hedo Turkoglu
3rd - Darko Milicic


----------



## MickyEyez

*51 Dwight Howard (+)
29 Jameer Nelson (-)*

Place Finished:
17th- Darko Milicic
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick
6th- Carlos Arroyo
5th- Trevor Ariza
4th- Hedo Turkoglu
3rd - Darko Milicic


----------



## Feed_Dwight

52 Dwight Howard (+)
28 Jameer Nelson (-)

Place Finished:
17th- Darko Milicic
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick
6th- Carlos Arroyo
5th- Trevor Ariza
4th- Hedo Turkoglu
3rd - Darko Milicic


----------



## X-Factor

Feed_Dwight said:


> Luckily, because of our wonderful paper ballot system and my boring job, I was able to track down several counting errors. After proper adjustment, I believe this is the correct tally. Darko lives!!
> 
> 49 Dwight Howard
> 01 Darko Milicic
> 30 Jameer Nelson
> 
> Place Finished:
> 16th- Keyon Dooling
> 15th- Pat Garrity
> 14th- Stacey Augmon
> 13th- James Augustine
> 12th- Grant Hill
> 11th- Bo Outlaw
> 10th- Travis Diener
> 9th- Keith Bogans
> 8th- Tony Battie
> 7th- J.J. Redick
> 6th- Carlos Arroyo
> 5th- Trevor Ariza
> 4th- Hedo Turkoglu


You officially have no life.

51 Dwight Howard (-)
29 Jameer Nelson (+)


----------



## mini_iverson213

52 Dwight Howard (+)
28 Jameer Nelson (-)

Place Finished:
17th- Darko Milicic
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick
6th- Carlos Arroyo
5th- Trevor Ariza
4th- Hedo Turkoglu
3rd - Darko Milicic


----------



## crazyfan

53 Dwight Howard (+)
27 Jameer Nelson (-)

Place Finished:
17th- Darko Milicic
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick
6th- Carlos Arroyo
5th- Trevor Ariza
4th- Hedo Turkoglu
3rd - Darko Milicic


----------



## Feed_Dwight

54 Dwight Howard (+)
26 Jameer Nelson (-)

Place Finished:
17th- Darko Milicic
16th- Keyon Dooling
15th- Pat Garrity
14th- Stacey Augmon
13th- James Augustine
12th- Grant Hill
11th- Bo Outlaw
10th- Travis Diener
9th- Keith Bogans
8th- Tony Battie
7th- J.J. Redick
6th- Carlos Arroyo
5th- Trevor Ariza
4th- Hedo Turkoglu
3rd - Darko Milicic


----------



## X-Factor

55 Dwight Howard (+)
25 Jameer Nelson (-)


----------



## JNice

Is there a slaughter rule in effect here?


----------



## X-Factor

JNice said:


> Is there a slaughter rule in effect here?


Anything can happen... well... not really.



And Dwight is declared winner by slaughter rule.

*Orlando Magic Survivor Champion: Dwight Howard*
*Runner Up: Jameer Nelson*

*3rd - Darko Milicic
4th- Hedo Turkoglu
5th- Trevor Ariza
6th- Carlos Arroyo
7th- J.J. Redick
8th- Tony Battie
9th- Keith Bogans
10th- Travis Diener
11th- Bo Outlaw
12th- Grant Hill
13th- James Augustine
14th- Stacey Augmon
15th- Pat Garrity*
*16th- Keyon Dooling AKA "You Suck"*


----------



## JNice

X-Factor said:


> Anything can happen... well... not really.
> 
> 
> 
> And Dwight is declared winner by slaughter rule.
> 
> *Orlando Magic Survivor Champion: Dwight Howard*
> *Runner Up: Jameer Nelson*
> 
> *3rd - Darko Milicic
> 4th- Hedo Turkoglu
> 5th- Trevor Ariza
> 6th- Carlos Arroyo
> 7th- J.J. Redick
> 8th- Tony Battie
> 9th- Keith Bogans
> 10th- Travis Diener
> 11th- Bo Outlaw
> 12th- Grant Hill
> 13th- James Augustine
> 14th- Stacey Augmon
> 15th- Pat Garrity*
> *16th- Keyon Dooling AKA "You Suck"*


lol ... well, I can't say i'm surprised at the guys at the top. The only guy that surprises me is Grant Hill. I guess people are still a little upset at him getting paid all that money and not playing.


----------



## X-Factor

JNice said:


> lol ... well, I can't say i'm surprised at the guys at the top. The only guy that surprises me is Grant Hill. I guess people are still a little upset at him getting paid all that money and not playing.



His name gets a bitter taste in my mouth. I realize he's not getting hurt on purpose, but all he's done is eat up our salary. More out of frustration then anything.


----------



## Feed_Dwight

Yeah, Grant owes us a spectacular season and a few more years at the veteran's minimum.


----------



## X-Factor

Feed_Dwight said:


> Yeah, Grant owes us a spectacular season and a few more years at the veteran's minimum.


He doesn't "owe" us anything. I'm sure he was plenty pissed off that he couldn't play basketball for 4 years (off and on). It's just one of those unlucky things you have to move past. We get him off the books, resign Darko, pick up a decent free agent and move on. That's all you can do.


----------

